# olive oil and epsom salts



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I was in a local thrift shop and some ladies there were talking about home remedies. The owner was telling about her sister who had terrible problems with stomach pains. She went to a chiropractor who told her he could cure it. She was to take 1/2 cup olive oil mixed with some epsom salts (don't know how much). She had to drink more than one dose. It made her quite sick but cleaned her out. She also passed some green stones from her gall bladder! She said her sister now has no problems with her stomach no matter what she eats. I thought this was quite interesting. Has anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't be true, we all know the only way to heal is with expensive drugs


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The olive oil causes the gall bladder to contract and pass stones. The epsom salt is Magnesium which is calming to the system and also helps you "go".
Gall bladder cleanses usually include some apple juice or vinegar, and always, always oil. You take it at a rate of something like a tablespoon every half hour. Usually you see magnesium (epsom salt) used to soak feet which absorb it into the body, but taking internally works too.
My personal opinion is that avoiding surgery is always the better option. I would do a gall bladder cleanse long before I would have one taken out. In fact I would do it a few times before I resorted to having surgery to remove the gall bladder. Taking some oil and magnesium won't hurt you. A blood clot from gall bladder surgery kills people.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Well what do you know...

PREPARATION
For three days leading up to the cleanse, drink a glass of apple juice every two hours. The day of the cleanse, eat a light, low-fat breakfast and lunch. Eating high fat foods triggers the release of bile from the liver into the gallbladder, which helps in the digestion of fat. Eating low or no fat allows bile to build up in the liver and gallbladder throughout the day, which Moritz says forces a release of gallstones upon ingesting the olive oil in the evening.

PROCEDURE
Do not eat or drink anything after 2 p.m. Mix the four tbsp. Epsom salt in three cups of water or, at 6 p.m., one tbsp. of Epsom salt in 3/4 cup water. Wait two hours and take a second dose of Epsom salt in water. Prepare for bed around 9:30 p.m. At 10 p.m., mix a half cup of olive oil with 1/2 cup of lemon or grapefruit juice and drink at a moderate to rapid pace. A straw can often help with consuming the mixture quickly. After finishing the drink, go to bed and lay on your back or, if that is uncomfortable, on your right side, which Moritz notes is "essential for helping to release the gallstones."

WHAT TO EXPECT
According to Chang, this "traditional European folk remedy" should cause the body to expel pea-sized greenish-brown stones upon rising the next morning. The amount of stones can range from just a few to many. Clark says these stones are gallstones with "cholesterol crystals" that come from the liver and gallbladder. Critics, however, maintain they are simply a mixture of olive oil and lemon juice. Moritz, Chang and Clark assert the olive oil and Epsom salt liver cleanse will help to increase energy, clear skin and reduce food allergies.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/127974-epsom-salt-olive-oil/


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*
*
*
*
It does sound like it really works. They had other ingredients in the flush besides epsom salts and olive oil on one site I found about it. 
Here is the site:​http://curezone.com/cleanse/liver/huldas_recipe.asp
Also, I found this scary warning on a site about the liver cleansing, so do your homework before you decide to try it. I read somewhere else that one teaspoon of epsom salts is 100 times the recommended daily allowance. 




*
*
*WARNING!*​   Make sure you are able to tolerate Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt) before you attempt to consume 4 tablespoons.​ People unable to tolerate   Magnesium Sulfate may suffer negative reaction, even death.​ Several people died from the results of   Epsom Salt overdose.




I 
​


----------

